# STREETLOW MAGAZINE WOODLAND, Ca. CAR SHOW SUNDAY JULY 1st 2012



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Streetlow Magazine Woodland Car Show July 1, 2012
All star Line up, IamSU, Kool John, (with there hit single I beat it up and we be swagin all day) , San Quinn, J Stalin, Big Tone, ATNT, Don Changolini,, Big OSO, Staytoon, Focus, Fat Vezzy, Da Connection, Joe Baby, Beenz
...
Going down Streetlow Magazine Woodland CarShow.
Come see some of the baddest Streetlowriders, Trucks, SUV ,Bombitas, Street Rods, Dubs, Euro, imports, Motorcycle, and sweet lowrider bikes, pedal cars, tricycles and our radical car hop. 
Adults at the gate $20 and children 8yrs and under free. If you are interested in registering for our show go to www.streetlowmagazine.com and up load the registration form you can also up-load vendor forms as well. or for more info call 408-920-0997 or 408-210-4040 . 

StreetLow Magazine Presents
Yolo County Fairgrounds
1125 East Street
Woodland, CA 95776

July 1, 2012

To Pre-Reg visit our site to download the pre-reg form...

http://www.streetlowmagazine.com/Register/PreReg.php

Visit www.streetlowmagazine.com for more info.

Visit our Like Page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Streetlow-Magazine/321020167919476?ref=ts


Send All Pre-Reg to

StreetLow Magazine
P.O. Box 32245
San Jose, CA 95152

(408) 920-0997 Office
(408) 993-9285 Fax
(408) 396-2553 <- Official Car Show Info number

Website:
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Digital Magazine: 
Click on Link, Click on our Magazine, than click on the Blue Link for a FREE four page Sample. Click on any AD to visit there website.
www.rcs.imirus.com

Social Networks:
Google +: StreetLow on Google Plus
Facebook: facebook.com/streetlow
Myspace: myspace.com/streetlow_magazine
Twitter: twitter.com/Streetlow_Mag
YouTube: youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

THE LINK TO THE FACEBOOK INVITE

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.351402348219517.101730.100000492653246&type=3#!/events/289664271089062/


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Will Be In The House


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE DEEP AS ALWAYS!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


ICEE*63 said:


> FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE DEEP AS ALWAYS!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TRAVIESA_916 (Jun 5, 2008)

LATINA R&B SINGER IVORY WILL BE PERFORMING AT STREETLOW SHOW IN WOODLAND ON JULY 1ST!!!!!!!!! TTMT!!!!!!!!!!!










WWW.IVORYONLINE.YOLASITE.COM
WWW.FACEBOOK.COM/IVORYOFFICIAL
WWW.TWITTER.COM/CHICANASONGBIRD916


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

i read $40 day of show, how much for my passengers to get in? thank you


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

That includes passenger


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

thank you for responding fast, we got 4 cars going with 4 people in each car, is it $20 each for the additional people in the cars? just want to let them know so they bring there money. been stuck before with passengers not having enough money. thank you.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

supremes said:


> thank you for responding fast, we got 4 cars going with 4 people in each car, is it $20 each for the additional people in the cars? just want to let them know so they bring there money. been stuck before with passengers not having enough money. thank you.


THAT'S A GOOD QUESTION, AND THE ANSWER IS YES, THE DRIVER & ONE PASSENGER ARE INCLUDED WITH ENTRY FEE OF CAR AND $20.00 FOR EACH ADDITIONAL PASSENGER, HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I tried sending in my pre reg an it got sent back to me for some reason.... Its for a bicycle...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

I want to go!




NEWSTYLEKING said:


>


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


NEWSTYLEKING said:


>


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

What time is roll in?? Thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

96tein said:


> I tried sending in my pre reg an it got sent back to me for some reason.... Its for a bicycle...



cus u forgot to put a stamp :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

*SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : $100.00 & TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES​


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

*final week to get things ready...... *


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

#STREETLOWWOODLANDCARSHOWJULY1ST


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ ST LOW MAGAZINE :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just around the corner!! :thumbsup:


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

Are bbq's all good again this year.:nicoderm:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

M.G. 916 said:


> Are bbq's all good again this year.:nicoderm:


 propane only


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

THERE IS SATURDAY MOVE IN UNTIL 7PM


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Propane bbq grills are allowed if you want to bbq and please bring your own garbage bags if you do, to clean up after. This is only if you bbq and you can leave the bags there after but please dont leave a mess, thank you.


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:For sure:thumbsup:


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Fresno Classics Car Club will be out there


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

Relentless cc.will be there With our club member. 
Darling danika. And her pink 68 caddy


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicano Legacy will be in the house!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


RELENTLESS C.C. said:


> Relentless cc.will be there With our club member.
> Darling danika. And her pink 68 caddy


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Ticket Locations:
Dimple Records
Arden
2433 Arden Way
Sacramento, CA 95825
Phone: (916) 925-2600
Store Hours: 10am-11pm everyday

Dimple Records
Citrus Heights
7830 Macy Plaza Dr.
Citrus Heights, CA 95610
Phone916) 962-3600
Store Hours:
Sunday-Thursday 10am-10pm
Friday & Saturday 10am-11pm

Dimple Records
Broadway
2500 16th St
Sacramento, CA 95818
Phone:
(916) 441-2500
Store Hours:
Sunday-Thursday 10am-10pm
Friday & Saturday 10am- 11pm

Dimple Records
Roseville
1701 Santa Clara Dr.
Roseville, CA 95661
Phone:
(916) 781-2800
Store Hours:
Sunday-Thursday 10am-10pm
Friday & Saturday 10am- 11pm

Barneys
15 West Main Street 
Woodland, CA 95695
(530) 662-6376

Memo Barber Shop
825 East St # 115 
Woodland, CA 95776
(530) 406-0609

Is_Real Music
Ticket Meet & Delivery 
Woodland, CA
(530) 315-0326

Yolo County Fairgrounds
1125 East Street
Woodland, CA 95776
530-402-2222

Main Entrance: 
Yolo County Fairgrounds Office
1250 E. Gum Ave 
Woodland, CA 95776


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Any big music artist going to be there?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Any big music artist going to be there?











Streetlow Magazine Woodland Car Show July 1, 2012
All star Line up, IamSU, Kool John, (with there hit single I beat it up and we be swagin all day) , San Quinn, J Stalin, Big Tone, ATNT, Don Changolini,, Big OSO, Staytoon, Focus, Fat Vezzy, Da Connection, Joe Baby, Beenz
...
Going down Streetlow Magazine Woodland CarShow.
Come see some of the baddest Streetlowriders, Trucks, SUV ,Bombitas, Street Rods, Dubs, Euro, imports, Motorcycle, and sweet lowrider bikes, pedal cars, tricycles and our radical car hop. 
Adults at the gate $20 and children 8yrs and under free. If you are interested in registering for our show go to www.streetlowmagazine.com and up load the registration form you can also up-load vendor forms as well. or for more info call 408-920-0997 or 408-210-4040 .


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Saturday move in from 2pm to 7pm, Sunday move in 530am


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

seen on FB that there will be a dunk tank for the models :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


EL RAIDER said:


> seen on FB that there will be a dunk tank for the models :thumbsup:


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

anymore inside spots open?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

call the info number to find out about inside spots


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> call the info number to find out about inside spots


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. SOCIOS
2. FAMILY FIRST
3. RELENTLESS
4. CHICANO LEGACY
5.


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Hopefully IMPALAS CC SALINAS VALLEY


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i hit up gilbert he said first come first serve on indoor spots


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

OneSweet63 said:


> Hopefully IMPALAS CC SALINAS VALLEY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. SOCIOS
2. FAMILY FIRST
3. RELENTLESS
4. CHICANO LEGACY
5. IMPALAS CC SALINAS VALLEY​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

OneSweet63 said:


> Hopefully IMPALAS CC SALINAS VALLEY


you rolling out with us?


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

July 8 Santa Barbara Eling Park, (805 986-0702) jaime


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

LAST YEARS WOODLAND SHOW


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Sir Lexxx said:


>


Wassup Lexxx? Are you guys rollin out too?



EL RAIDER said:


> you rolling out with us?


I dunno yet.....On Saturday we are gonna be in Vallejo for 6 flags so depending on how tired we are depends on the time we roll out....if we are not too beat. If I do go, I'll probably see you guys on the road...damn...gonna be a long 3 hr drive there in the 63:around:..


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Do we have to be pre registered to take cars tomorrow...


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking forward to this good show. Ready for move in tomorrow.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Will Be There


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Do we have to be pre registered to take cars tomorrow...


 no


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


H0PSH0P said:


> View attachment 504325
> 
> Will Be There


----------



## thagrump (Jul 27, 2008)

Hope this is a good turn out does any1 know how many hopperz there r n carz hit me back much kuv keep it low n slow


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

*vallejo will be there*

TIME 2 SHINE AND PRODIGAL SON'S FROM VALLEJO CA WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Were are the pictures at?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

gordo56 said:


> Were are the pictures at?


X2 bust out already.


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> X2 bust out already.


X10


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Good show. I will post pics soon.


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Damn, couldn't make it...:angry:...pics anyone??


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

just got home to san jose, had stopped to eat and dropped everyone off, pictures up soon


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Any Video of hop ?


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

I didnt even notice a hop.


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

69 Mob Livin said:


> I didnt even notice a hop.


Awww damn ok bro


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

just got back from woodland....good show SLM.... Fresno Classics had a good time big props to my compa 
for taking 2nd mild luxury!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Got a few more Pics I'm going to put up on The INC Forum.com


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

69 Mob Livin said:


> I didnt even notice a hop.


 ONLY ONE CAR SHOWED FOR THE HOP


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

People need to bring out thOse hidden top secret cars they keep saying there bringing some threecar trailer bullshit I been hearing all year STOP bein scared bring that shit and HOP IT , we heard there wasn't nobody hopping and we broke at the picnic the day before sorry we won't miss the next one


----------



## jonmcpherson (Aug 22, 2008)

who got best of show...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

LowriderLobo said:


>


nice pic.....:wave:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

A few pics from yesterdays show..... FAMILY FIRST n da Building.... :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

mabeg said:


>


This is one bad 63


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Guam707 said:


> This is one bad 63


oh yeah thanks....


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

The 67 Model


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

GOOD SHOW YESTERDAY, NOR CAL LOWRIDERS LOOKIN REAL GOOD. THX TO ALL THE NORTHERN HOMIES THAT SHOWED ME AND THE FAMILY LOVE. ONE LOVE FROM CHINA MAN -MAJESTICS :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> GOOD SHOW YESTERDAY, NOR CAL LOWRIDERS LOOKIN REAL GOOD. THX TO ALL THE NORTHERN HOMIES THAT SHOWED ME AND THE FAMILY LOVE. ONE LOVE FROM CHINA MAN -MAJESTICS :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST 
WAS IN DA BUILDING ALRIGHT .......... HOW WE DO IT *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

who is that cool guy on the background looking at those nalgas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> who is that cool guy on the background looking at those nalgas


hey is el raider


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

yo todo lo que veo son nalgas y piernitas


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JusRidinCarClub (May 1, 2012)

Jus Ridin Car Club Member Tang Tang took home 1st Place for his 1981 Caddy CoupeDeville "Hood Juiced" for 89 N below Street Luxary yeahhhh....had a great time at woodland see ya in San Jose!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Had a good time at the show , Got 1st place for full custom and best paint.


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

~NYK~ said:


>


Great pictures, I think Danika was the one causing your flash to overheat, nice meeting you out there Nyk



Another one of my shots from the show (Click on red Impala for more photos)


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> hey is el raider[/ELRAIDER LOOKS LIKE U WERE IN TIME OUT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

fidecaddy said:


> Clown Confusion said:
> 
> 
> > hey is el raider[/ELRAIDER LOOKS LIKE U WERE IN TIME OUT
> ...


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good show first tym taken out my bike an i won 1st place 20" original i feel very proud of my slf lookin foward to the show out in san jose


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

Who won best of show bicycle


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------

